# So, who's up for some GCKFA Tourney talk?!



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

It's that time of year and we're close enough to start boasting. So...who's gonna win 2nd place behind me?  It's May 10th, tides are supposed to be off the chain! Any strategies or new places y'all are starting from this year aside from not too much beer the night before and wear sunblock? (My two biggest lessons learned). Can't wait to see you guys and catch some fish and maybe win my new kayak...:whistling:...

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Been having a great late winter, but I know those fish won't be where they are now in a month. I need the pattern to change to spring / summer before I will have any idea where I'll be fishing in may.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm thinking to keep it simple this year. Live bait, decent areas with grass, and no more fooling around. Last couple of years we tried both new bait and new spots, never worked out. So simplicity seems a key strategy for us.

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Plan is to catch the biggest king and COBE right after day break.... Move to bay side and hit my slam... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

BigRed38 said:


> Plan is to catch the biggest king and COBE right after day break.... Move to bay side and hit my slam... Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol that was my plan last year didn't quite work out though

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

We can all dream right? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Is there a post somewhere I can read the rules and sign up specifics for this tourney? Does the (k) stand of kayak?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Yes in the K, rules and regs should be posted shortly. Think it was about a month out when everything was posted last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

If you go to their website, it's posted. I'll be fishing offshore in anything short of 5 ft rollers... Although I don't know what kind of boat yet. Sold mine before I moved to Miami, will be renting/borrowing one for the tourney. Last year was a blast , even though I didn't weigh a fish.
What I learned last year? Don't stand up to throw at a cobe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Blake R. said:


> If you go to their website, it's posted. I'll be fishing offshore in anything short of 5 ft rollers... Although I don't know what kind of boat yet. Sold mine before I moved to Miami, will be renting/borrowing one for the tourney. Last year was a blast , even though I didn't weigh a fish.
> What I learned last year? Don't stand up to throw at a cobe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not once but twice....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

No, the second time I learned not to kneel and throw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Blake R. said:


> No, the second time I learned not to kneel and throw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This isn't the place for technicalities.... U fell out lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I'm excited for it. Already have a few ideas of where I'm fishing. Most likely inshore. Just waiting for the spring/summer patten and till it's closer to tourney time to make my final decision. As far as tides go on tourney day they look pretty crappy to me. Hoping to make the best of it anyways


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I will be in attendance :starwars:


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

So how does this work Is there different categories... biggest king, cobia, redfish ect?


----------



## lake13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking forward to my first GCKFA tourney this year. Like most waiting for the pattern to change. Gonna stay in my home Bama waters. 

Hold on, Just One More Cast....


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/Tournament.htm

That's the link for the Tourney registration and rules, regs, etc. I always love the banter before hand followed by the excuses for no fish to weigh in. I like to make big fish tales of why I never seem to catch anything..haha.. Still have yet to weigh in a fish. I'm hoping to change that this year! 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Watch This said:


> http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/Tournament.htm
> 
> That's the link for the Tourney registration and rules, regs, etc. I always love the banter before hand followed by the excuses for no fish to weigh in. I like to make big fish tales of why I never seem to catch anything..haha.. Still have yet to weigh in a fish. I'm hoping to change that this year!
> 
> ...


Thanks I was waiting for some to put it up - just got on this thread -

Also some smack talk gonna happen here... https://www.facebook.com/GCKFA

I'm in.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just signed up. Hopefully I can make it there for the tourney this year. It is always a great time. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

The Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association group page can be found at this URL

https://www.facebook.com/groups/162930073723411/


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm in just got signed up today. can't believe I missed the early registration. Hope I made the first 100. This tournament is my favorite thing of the year


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

We will try and post when we reach the 100 mark. Rough count maybe 40-50 at this time.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Wont be able to sign up for 2 more weeks... gonna miss the 100 mark more than likely.. lol


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

How big to you think the biggest spec trout will be? With the monsters I've seen pulled up this year, I'm thinking we should see some really nice fish coming in! Can't wait to see the weigh in. Always my favorite part..maybe I'll finally have something to weigh in! 

Manda
Tandem Terror


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not going to make it this year. I ill be working a Yellow Ribbon event for a National Guard unit returning from Afghanistan that weekend. It as a great tourney last year. I hate to miss it.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm asking a coworker to fill in for me that weekend. Not gonna sign up until he says ok. Hope to be able to join everyone for the festivities and MAYBE walk away with some prizes :whistling:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

hooked4life said:


> I'm asking a coworker to fill in for me that weekend. Not gonna sign up until he says ok. Hope to be able to join everyone for the festivities and MAYBE walk away with some prizes :whistling:


Let me know if you need someone to fish with. I'm not shure what I'm doing yet might hit inshore and offshore or maybe just one 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be signing up tomorrow. See you all at the captain's meeting!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

TTT. So who's gonna take second for cobia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Blake R. said:


> TTT. So who's gonna take second for cobia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Helluva lot better than last year then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Can't wait to meet some new fishing buddies!


----------

